# 4 Fatties and rosemary potatoes Q view



## treegje (Dec 14, 2009)

ingredients

belle pepper
Chicory
leeks
garlic 
rub
red onion
cooked ham cubes
mozzarella
bacon
minced pork



cut vegetables and a little stewed




woven bacon



minced pork mixed with rub
on top of



first layer



second layer



the third layer, I have no picture
it was the cheese
My first ever fattie,was born




I mixed the potatoes and rosemary and olive oil



everything ready to smoke






the potatoes, I put later on the second grid

ready



cut into slices

Next time I will use more cheese



My family members were very satisfied
the fattie truck is left,where will it end?

Thanks for all the info,smoker friends

Geert


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 14, 2009)

very impressive for your first treeg. The color on the bacon is perfect, what was the temp of the smoker?


----------



## irishteabear (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice job!  They look delicious.  Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## rivet (Dec 14, 2009)

Very nice fattie and those potatoes looked outstanding!


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Congrats on that first FATTY, I really like the flavors you have used. Points to you my friend.


----------



## treegje (Dec 14, 2009)

The smoker had a temp of about 220 a 230 F,for 3.5 hours
the potatoes as a 2.5 hours


many thanks for de points 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,am very glad I tried
the variations that you can make,your imagination is the limit


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2009)

WOWthats all that can be said about the whole meal. First the fattie looks prefect and in the first shots the bacon was the widest slices that I have ever seen. The fillings were great too I loved the combonation. Then those poatoes look awesome and did you get much iof the smoke flavor in them??
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Go out again the geert you keep on amosing us in here.


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 14, 2009)

Superb Q-view! Very nice job indeed!


----------



## porkaholic (Dec 14, 2009)

I especially like the presentation.  Fatties, yet other white meat


----------



## meateater (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice looking fatties! They are becoming my favorite food group.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 14, 2009)

Those Look Great...


----------



## cruizer (Dec 14, 2009)

Great post Geert. Lots of nerve for the first fattie to go with so many. They all look amazing. I bet those new taters were great with the rosemary. Can you explain the chicory a little further. I have only had it in coffee when I lived in deep south Louisanna. Man that stuff will wake you up. But I do not think 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





that is what you are referring to.


----------



## alx (Dec 14, 2009)

Food artistry geert.I hear you folk like eel???


----------



## john3198 (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice job. 

Cruizer - the Chicory you are thinking about is the root of the chicory plant that is dried, roasted, and added to coffee.

From his pictures, this is what we would call Endive, or Belgian Endive, over here. A related plant, but totally different. Good in salads. Can be slightly bitter.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 15, 2009)

Geert, dude.  Those are awesome.  Especially for your first run.  You're setting the bar pretty high for yourself.


----------



## treegje (Dec 15, 2009)

here we call that witloof,that is one of the Belgian specialities
I thought that it in English Chicory
http://images.google.be/images?hl=nl...ed=0CCAQsAQwAw



here we call them Paling (eel)
and it is in restaurants popular

http://images.google.be/images?hl=nl...ed=0CBMQsAQwAA


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 15, 2009)

Awesome smoek man..I tell ya when you smoke something by god you smoke something..all yur queu view has been awesome..Points on this one


----------

